# With loss in Sacramento, Nets facing embarrassing record



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> All that stands between the New Jersey Nets and an NBA record for futility to start the season is the reigning champion Los Angeles Lakers. The Nets dropped their 16th straight game to open the season, moving within one of matching the worst start in NBA history with a 109-96 loss to the Sacramento Kings on Friday night. After losing to the team that had the worst record in the NBA a season ago, the Nets need to beat the Lakers on Sunday at Staples Center to avoid matching the record for futility held by the expansion Miami Heat (1988-89) and the Los Angeles Clippers (1999).


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10441444/With-loss,-Nets-facing-embarrassing-record-


----------

